# Gewinnspiel zum Vatertag: Holt Euch einen von zwei Gasgrills!



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. Mai 2021)

Push it


----------



## Freizeit (13. Mai 2021)

Weil man den geilen Grill vielleicht auch mit in einen Flieger bekommt und so beim Segelurlaub auch mal ne Wurst oder selbst gefangenen Fisch grillen kann


----------



## trawar (13. Mai 2021)

Weil wir immer wieder mit den Kiddies an den Rhein fahren, Papa angelt, Mama Sonnt sich und die Kiddies spielen am Ufer bis die Hunger haben. Dann muss Papa ran und den Grill anschmeissen. Idealerweise kommt dann auch eine schöne Frucht aus dem Rhein dadrauf.


----------



## Kay1 (13. Mai 2021)

Weil der Grill sauber praktisch und gut ist. Ich brauche keine Holzkohle benutzen und kann einfach den Grill mit Gas anstellen und fertig


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

nachdem mir von meinem Sohn immer vorgeworfen wird, dass ich gar nicht zum Angeln gehe, sondern eigentlich zum Vespern und halt eine Angel dabeihabe, wäre dieser Grill genau das Richtige das mit dem Vespern etwas auszubauen  .

Gruß

Laos


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2021)

Mit diesem feinen Gasgrill würde ich an unserem Vereinsgewässer lecker mit meinen Kumpels grillen und hätte im Nachhinein endlich nicht mehr das Problem der Entsorgung von Grillkohle.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Mai 2021)

Der putzige *Brutz Willi BW 1 *könnte mit seinem kleinen Packmaß, seinem Fliegengewicht und der Edelstahl-Qualität der einzige Grund sein, meine Meinung über Gasgrills grundsätzlich zu ändern, bin ich doch ein klarer Verfechter des Germanenfeuers aus dem Holzkohle-Thüros-Grill.
So let's try it ...


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2021)

Bei mir am Wasser sind Kohlegrills verboten. Brauch also DRINGEND den Grill. Kann man die Weibchen vielleicht auch besser überzeugen mit zu gehen


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Mai 2021)

Warum Bruzz Willi?

Hab der Wille zum brutzeln.


----------



## ollidi (13. Mai 2021)

Da gibt es mehrere Gründe...

1. Damit ich nicht immer diese Einweggrills zum Angeln mitschleppen und anschliessend entsorgen muss, mache ich damit auch etwas gutes für die Umwelt
2. Kann ich den locker bei einer Radtour mit Frauchen mitnehmen und sie mit einem 5* Barbeque auf einer Tour überraschen
3. Weil ich den einfach geil finde


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Mai 2021)

In Kombination mit meinem mobilen Fleischwolf könnte ich meiner Missus direkt am Swim frisch gefangene Fischburger servieren


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Mai 2021)

Egal ob am Teich oder bei ner Motorradtour- endlich mal was deftiges zubereiten, anstatt nur nen Kaffe oder ne Büchse Suppe auf dem Gaskocher machen zu können...   

Ein Grill schied bisher immer wegen des Mülls bzw der lang anhaltenden Hitze der Kohle aus...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. Mai 2021)

Ich benötige ihn nicht, ich habe hier eh einen Weber stehen, einen Beefer, einen Ooni Pizzaofen
Aber mein Sohn ist leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler, bei ihm am Gewässer ist Kohle verboten und ihm würde so ein unverwüstlicher Edelstahl Bruzz Willi sicher gefallen
Damit könnmte Papa ihm sicher eine Freunde machen


----------



## Slappy (13. Mai 2021)

Weil meine Mädels immer was zu Essen haben wollen sobald wir am Wasser sind. Und wir wissen alle wie hungrige Mädels sind..... Ich hab davon dann 3 dabei


----------



## el.Lucio (13. Mai 2021)

Der hat das perfekte Packmass um auch mal spontan mitgenommen zu werden ohne viel Zeitaufwand und vor allem ohne Kohle.


----------



## Michael.S (13. Mai 2021)

Weil ich keinen habe


----------



## Frieder (13. Mai 2021)

Gasgrill habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.
Da der Bruzz Willi BW1 sehr klein ist, kann man ihn sicherlich auch überall mit hinnehmen.
Zum Angeln ans Wasser... und sogar aufm Boot würde der sicherlich sehr gut funktionieren.
Ich laß mich denn gern mal überraschen.


----------



## HenningOL (13. Mai 2021)

Ich will bald nach Island im Hochland dort angeln - da will man auch mal eine Mahlzeit zubereiten. Da kommt der Bruzz Willi BW1 genau richtig!


----------



## Blueser (13. Mai 2021)

Könnte ich gut gebrauchen. Habe noch nix zum Brutzeln am Wasser. Scheint wirklich brauchbar für meine Zwecke zu sein.


----------



## schomi (13. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte gerne den Grill, damit ich nicht zum Essen immer nach Hause fahren muss. Gas ist eine saubere Sache. 
Der Bruzz Willi BW1 wäre genau das richtige für mich, meine Frau oder Angelkammeraden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Mai 2021)

Der Grill hat was,
nicht nur zum Angeln.

Auch für die Baustelle den Jungs eine Bratwurst zu machen im Brötchen

lg nobbi


----------



## Snapper99 (13. Mai 2021)

Zur Sommer Angelsaision fehlt noch der richtige Grill  
Praktisch und handlich das wäre echt klasse.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Mai 2021)

Das währ der richtige Grill zum ABBA Angeln. Genau das richtige für uns.


----------



## rippi (13. Mai 2021)

Ich will denn Grill als Werbegeschenk für Hering 58, dem ich damit den Weg ins super duper rippi fishing team lotsen werde.


----------



## aesche100 (13. Mai 2021)

Mein alter Grill ist total verrostet. Da passt der tolle Edelstahl Grill genau


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Mai 2021)

Hab noch keinen Gasgrill


----------



## KadeTTHH (13. Mai 2021)

Der wäre perfekt für mich, da ich in 2 Vereinen bin und auch zum A.B.B.A. gehe. Da gibt es oft Treffen und Veranstaltungen, wo jeder etwas mitbringt.
Und das kleine Packmaß, sowie das fehlen von Kohle wäre perfekt, da ich oft mit Bus & Bahn anreise und daher mein Gerödel klein halten muß. 
Es wird gern gegrillt, aber die leidige Frage ist immer, wer bringt den Grill mit? Wer holt ihn ab und fährt ihn zurück zum Vereinshaus? Das wäre damit geklärt.


----------



## Malachin (13. Mai 2021)

Damit wir uns nächsten Monat beim Nachtangeln( hoffentlich ) direkt was frisches auf den Grill schmeissen können ohne erst Kohle etc anzuzünden.


----------



## Minimax (13. Mai 2021)

Ich werf auch mein Los in den Hut. So ein Gasgrill wär was für Mrs. Minimax und mich, für ein leckeres Picknick am Wegesrand mit Rippchen oder LammkotelettS auf unseren Erkundungstouren durch Brandenburg,
mjam, mjam,
Minimax


----------



## Justin123 (13. Mai 2021)

So ein Gasgrill ist schon mehr als praktisch, keine Kohle schleppen und die Gaskartusche ist eh fast immer dabei. Genau das richtige.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte den Grill auch sehr gerne, da bei uns hier am Wasser nur das grillen mit Gas erlaubt ist und ich nicht immer extra nach Hause fahren will um etwas warmes zu essen


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Mai 2021)

Es wäre mein erster Gasgrill.Und dann noch so Kompakt. Eine solle Sache.


----------



## rob (13. Mai 2021)

ich WILL den GRILL! 
wäre super fürs camp...


----------



## rustaweli (13. Mai 2021)

Möchte gern Bruzzler auf dem Bruzz Willi BW1 bruzzeln. Dazu bin ich mit den Filmen vom Bruzz Willi aufgewachsen, wir sind oft am Wasser oder auf Touren mit den Bike's, habe gar die gleiche Frisur, komme aus BW und wäre damit sicher die Nr 1 am Wasser. 
Geht ja fast nicht anders.


----------



## vollek (13. Mai 2021)

Weil Ich noch keinen habe und den mal mit meiner Frau am Wasser ausprobieren möchte.
Schönes Teil, sicher sehr praktisch.


----------



## Serdo (13. Mai 2021)

Leider dürfen wir keine Kohlegrills bei uns am Vereinsgewässer nutzen. Daher wäre das Teil wirklich wunderprächtig für mich!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Mai 2021)

Warum ich den brauche?
Willi's Bruzz zum Willis Jeep wäre einfach der Hammer


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Mai 2021)

Weil so eine frisch gegrillte Wurst beim Angeln einfach ne super Sache ist,


----------



## Jason (13. Mai 2021)

So, wie ihr ihn beschrieben habt, scheint der Grill seht komfortabel zu sein. Ist immer blöd, wenn man heiße Asche entsorgen muss. Hier ist man auf der sicheren Seite. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Stippi68 (13. Mai 2021)

Unser Grill ist leider defekt.
So könnte ich meinen beiden Jungs (Heinz und Abbot) am Wasser wieder was leckeres zubereiten.
Ein Gasgrill wäre perfekt.
Es würde uns sehr freuen.


----------



## Finke20 (13. Mai 2021)

Ja warum möchte ich diesen Grill gewinnen.
Der Bruzz Willi wäre die perfekte Ergänzung, beim nächsten Angelausflug, damit man den Einweggrill endlich in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken kann.


----------



## JottU (14. Mai 2021)

Bin gerade vom arbeiten rein und hab so ein Hunger.  

Dieses Gefühl kenn ich sonst nur beim angeln.-----Und deshalb brauche ich wohl dieses Teil.---Schnellstmöglich.---


----------



## JottU (14. Mai 2021)

Und aber hallo, selbst der Rucksack ist schon toppi.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2021)

Weil hierzu einfach so ein Grill gehört.


----------



## zandertex (14. Mai 2021)

Weil dieses Foto alles sagt was zu sagen ist!


----------



## Seehund58 (14. Mai 2021)

was gibt es schöneres als grillen? Nicht nur zu Hause, sondern auch unterwegs


----------



## Nuesse (14. Mai 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Zu Hause einfach die Einzelteile in die Spülmaschine packen und Ihr seid startklar für die nächste Grillsession


Ich hab leider keine Spülmaschine  Gibt es da auch ein Einweg-Modell ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Mai 2021)

Da ich so wieso immer keine "Kohle" habe,wäre der Gasgrill,......... natürlich genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## Dorschjäger (14. Mai 2021)

Mit diesem feinen Gasgrill würde ich an meinem Vereinsgewässern lecker mit meinen Sohn grillen und hätte im Nachhinein endlich nicht mehr das Problem der Entsorgung von Grillkohle. Eine super Sache für mich und meinen Sohn.


----------



## Localhorst (14. Mai 2021)

Da ich Admin unsere eigenen Grillsport Gruppe bin muss ich immer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Mit diesem Grill würde das gut klappen.


----------



## Tricast (14. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte gerne den Grill damit Stippi 68 uns wieder am Wasser was leckeres bruzzeln kann.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Vanner (14. Mai 2021)

Nicht schlecht so ein kleiner Gasgrill, da spare ich mir das Holzkohle mitschleppen und kann den alten, wackligen Billiggrill entsorgen.. Gaskartusche habe ich beim Angeln eh immer dabei, also her mit dem Grill.


----------



## yukonjack (14. Mai 2021)

Weil, der Vatertag 2022 kommt bestimmt.


----------



## rosalieana (15. Mai 2021)

ich muss es hier versuchen, weil ich *wir schenken uns heuer nichts zu weihnachten* eingehalten habe,... aber meine bessere hälfte nicht. und weil ich nun ein schlechtes gewissen seitdem habe, versuche ich es wieder gut zu machen und all die wünsche zu erfüllen. und der gewinn, ist ein ganz großer wunsch  deswegen versuche ich es einfach mal und drücke fest die daumen.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Mai 2021)

Weil Grillen Männersache ist und damit auch so manch angelnde Frau, ihren Mann steht.


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2021)

Weil ...
GRILLEN CHILLEN ANGELN.
Immer geht.


----------



## Pepe56 (15. Mai 2021)

Würde den Grill sehr gerne gewinnen und beim Angeln mit meinem Vater selbst das Grillen üben, oder wenn wir mit den Rädern draussen sind und Naturcampen.


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2021)

Normalerweise grille ich beim angeln nicht.
- Klassische Grills brennen einfach ein Loch in die Landschaft
- Rauch und lange Wartezeiten bis am Ende doch alles außen schwarz und innen roh ist.
- Wartezeit bis alles wieder abgekühlt und die Asche entsorgt werden kann 
- vielerorts aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen verboten.

Der Bruzz Willi scheint all das einfach mal gelöst zu haben. Sehr schön! Das würde ich gerne einmal ausprobieren.

Das Teil schafft es einfach alle Aspekte, die einen


----------



## strippi68 (16. Mai 2021)

Weil bei uns auf dem Campingplatz am See Kohlegrills nicht mehr erlaubt sind und ich im Sommer mal wieder eine schöne 50 er Raubrenke grillen könnte.


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Mai 2021)

weil bei uns am gewässer grillen über dem offenen feuer (zurecht) verboten ist und er vom packmaß perfekt zu meinem tackle passt. da würden die sommerlichen angeltrips erst recht zum genuss werden.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (16. Mai 2021)

Weil der bei mir nicht nur am Wasser, sondern auch auf meinem kleinen Balkon eine gute Figur machen würde


----------



## phirania (21. Mai 2021)

Sind die Gewinner schon am Grillen.?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. Mai 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Sind die Gewinner schon am Grillen.?



Die Gewinner wurden benachrichtigt.


----------



## Kay1 (25. Mai 2021)

Oh, ich habe gerade eine Nachricht bekommen  das ich einen der Grills gewonnen habe. Danke ich freue mich sehr.


----------



## Stippi68 (26. Mai 2021)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht mit Bildern von den beiden Gewinnern wäre schön.


----------



## phirania (26. Mai 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe gerade eine Nachricht bekommen  das ich einen der Grills gewonnen habe. Danke ich freue mich sehr.


Na denn mal Glückwunsch....
Ich komm dann mal auf ein Würstchen vorbei...


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Mai 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe gerade eine Nachricht bekommen  das ich einen der Grills gewonnen habe. Danke ich freue mich sehr.


Glückwunsch zum neuen Grill.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. Juni 2021)

> 25. Mai 2021​Morgen,
> 
> Glückwunsch! Du hast einen unserer Grills gewonnen. Meld dich bei mir mit deiner Adresse, dann geht der Gewinn demnächst an dich raus.


Hab schon zwei mal das Grillparty verschoben , langsam werden die Gäste ungeduldig.


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2021)

Dauert noch was,müßen noch eingegrillt werden zur EM......


----------



## Kay1 (23. Juni 2021)

Ich warte auch noch auf meinem Grill. Das liegt aber nicht am anglerboard sondern an den Hersteller der nicht in die Pötte kommt. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir wir sollen bis zum Wochenende unseren Grill bekommen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Juni 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf meinem Grill. Das liegt aber nicht am anglerboard sondern an den Hersteller der nicht in die Pötte kommt. Auf Nachfrage sagte man mir wir sollen bis zum Wochenende unseren Grill bekommen





tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hab schon zwei mal das Grillparty verschoben , langsam werden die Gäste ungeduldig.


Ja, leider sind wir da momentan mit Euch die Leitragenden, da wir, bzw. Rebecca, sofort nach Auslosung die Adressen weitergeleitet haben. Aktueller Stand des Herstellers: Die Grills sollen auf dem Weg sein


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> langsam werden die Gäste ungeduldig.


Dafür haben sie aber gutes Sitzfleisch.
Ich könnte das nicht. So lang im Garten rumsitzen und aufs Essen warten. 

Hoffe wir sehen hier dann Bilder vom Grillgut.


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Juni 2021)

Ihr werdet nicht glauben...


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ihr werdet nicht glauben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378205
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378206


Sehr fein, wünsche viel Spaß damit! 
Macht auch Hoffnung, da ich auch noch auf einen Preis warte. 
Also - allseits leckere Wurst!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr fein, wünsche viel Spaß damit!
> Macht auch Hoffnung, da ich auch noch auf einen Preis warte.
> Also - allseits leckere Wurst!


Wenn bis Montagabend kein Grill da ist - Meldung an mich


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wenn bis Montagabend kein Grill da ist - Meldung an mich


Danke Dir! Aber ist kein Grill und warte noch gemütlich. Hatte ja schon geschrieben das es nicht eilt. 1-2 Wochen warte ich noch und dann melde ich mich bei Euch. Denke Dustin und Nays als Start Up haben derzeit einfach echt viel um die Ohren. Entwicklung, Ende der Schonzeit, Wettbewerbe, Lena und Kind... Kenne solche Phasen selbst, alles gut! Sollte eigentlich echt nicht so rüberkommen. Aber trotzdem besten Dank!
Und wie sagt man so schön - was lange währt wird gut!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Juni 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Aber ist kein Grill und warte noch gemütlich. Hatte ja schon geschrieben das es nicht eilt. 1-2 Wochen warte ich noch und dann melde ich mich bei Euch. Denke Dustin und Nays als Start Up haben derzeit einfach echt viel um die Ohren. Entwicklung, Ende der Schonzeit, Wettbewerbe, Lena und Kind... Kenne solche Phasen selbst, alles gut! Sollte eigentlich echt nicht so rüberkommen. Aber trotzdem besten Dank!
> Und wie sagt man so schön - was lange währt wird gut!


Stimmt, Du hast was anderes gewonnen. Zu viele Gewinnspiele im Blick


----------



## Kay1 (26. Juni 2021)

Danke auch mein Grill ist mittlerweile angekommen. Ich werde ihn die Tage ausprobieren und dann noch mal einen Bericht bringen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Juni 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Danke auch mein Grill ist mittlerweile angekommen. Ich werde ihn die Tage ausprobieren und dann noch mal einen Bericht bringen


Stimmt, Du warst der andere Gewinner. Sehr schön, gut Grill, oder wie man so sagt ;-)


----------



## Kay1 (1. Juli 2021)

Der Grill macht wirklich Spaß. Es regnet heute und so kann ich Wunderbar drinnen Grillen.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juli 2021)

Meiner ist immer noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Meiner ist immer noch nicht angekommen.


Wann hattest du denn bestellt?


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Juli 2021)

Hab ich nix gewonnen?  Achso.


----------



## phirania (2. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hab ich nix gewonnen?  Achso.


Doch...
Eine Ponyfahrt durch die Eifel....


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Juli 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Doch...
> Eine Ponyfahrt durch die Eifel....


...... ausgerechnet die Eifel. - nee - oder? 
Die Eifelaner grillen mir doch das Pony unterm Hintern weg - weis Gott, ob die mich vorher noch absteigen lassen? 
Nein, - is mir zu gefäääährlich, dieses Papua-Neuguinea von Deutschland - kommt gleich nach unserer Oberpfalz. Und ich weis, wie es hier zu geht, bei uns Aborigine. 

Aber wenn ich jemals nach Südamerika komme, - grill ich mir einen Phirania - das ist sicher.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Juli 2021)

Der Willi brutzelt auch bei mir.

Ich liebe Chorizos
	

		
			
		

		
	







Als nächste ist Zander Filet, aber der braucht noch ein bisschen.






param pam pam...


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Juli 2021)

Alsooo, erste Fehlermeldung 
Die Abtropfschale musss UNBEDINGT!!! gelehrt werden, das "alte" Öl muss WEG!!!  Beim Fisch grillen tropf Fish Saft ins öl und der entzündet sich mit kleine Stichflamme.
Die ist zwar ungefährlich aber das Filet war hin! 
Verbrannte Chorizo Geschmack im Fisch... neee


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Juli 2021)

Aus der Serie "Pimp my Willi"     

Meine neue Burger-Station.


----------

